# What do you think of these pictures....? Boy or girl ?



## c.m.c

I really don't want to post this on the main forum 

I have two beautiful daughters and feel like there's just so much pressure from certain people (not my DH) to have a boy.

I had an ultrasound at 14 weeks but have been told to come back as not sure of sex... these are all the screen grabbed images from the video... I can't stop looking at them...any ideas?

I'm starting to think maybe I'm better just waiting and finding out st the birth???

I sent them to a friend so apologies for the circles. 

I really think the potty shot looks girlie
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5995.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 29









IMG_6005.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 30









IMG_5851.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 29









IMG_6004.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## mummy2_1

Do u have another scan coming up? 14 weeks is a little late for dating scan and bit early for an antimony scan. In two pics I can see how u would think girl. But in one looks boy. Good luck either way


----------



## c.m.c

Thank you. 

Had private scans.

Today I was told it looks more like a girl but better to wait to anomaly scan at 20 weeks. Maybe the bulge is labia? I feel like it probably is a gir. At start he said oh I think this baby doesn't want you to know what it is then at end said 80% sure a girl. I think I should stop asking about a willy that doesn't seem to be there. 

I felt really weird today I feel like I'm letting everyone down by not having a boy

I have 2 girls already and I know I will love another so much but guess s boy would have been nice


----------



## mummy2_1

Bless u. It's not comforting when others out invisible pressure on u and ur baby when it's ur precious time. How anyone thinks they have a claim or desire for ur child is beyond me. Good luck with the rest of ur pregnancy


----------



## laura11111

I can never tell with ultrasound pics, but I hope you get what you are hoping for :)


----------



## c.m.c

Thank you ladies.

I only have one tube from a previous ectopic and I am blessed to be able to get pregnant without much hassle. I only want three Children and I am so grateful to hopefully have a healthy baby. 
If I am honest I desire a boy so much! Just for my husband (and he swears he doesn't care if we have all girls, bless him)!!! It's just one of those things that we don't have a choice with and some other family members have given me commentszduch as... you'll have to just go again.... which is so hurtful as I haven't met this wee baby yet and they're telling me to go again and get pregnant!!!!
I've also had comments about not passing on husbands nake from his family too :dohh:
I do think it must be a girl or I'd have had more evidence for a boy. I just don't know what that bulge is... to me it's too big for a labia but Dr said 80% sure it's a girl 

I will update you all after my 20 week scan


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :flower:


----------



## c.m.c

It's on 23rd January and feels like a million years away!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope the time flies by for you!


----------



## george83

I'm not very good at guessing scan pictures so I can't comment on that but just wanted to say I've been in your position of having 2 of the same gender and then pregnant with a third. We stayed team yellow but the mount of people who felt justified in making rude and hurtful comments was unbelievable. I know a lot of the time it's just for the sake of having something to say but some of them are extremely hurtful, try not to let other people pressure you even more :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Thank you so much, I am so so tempted to leave and not try to find out for 100% certain. My DH doesn't ever want to know the sex but I always do find out. This time I just don't know if I can do it alone.


----------



## Fascination

I think the shot does look a little girly, but 14 weeks is super early to tell for certain! Either way, the comments from others about "going again" if this baby isn't a boy, however they are intended, are not the most helpful thing to hear, especially if you're also hoping for a particular gender. Try your best to ignore them and focus on the wonderfulness that would come with having three girls, should baby be a girl, and I shall keep my fingers crossed for you that you get what you're hoping for ^^ all the best! X


----------



## c.m.c

Thank you so much fascination. You're defo on point there. I think family that say these things to me really don't mean it how it comes out, but it's so hurtful to me. 

I'm settling into the idea of being a mama of girls. I really don't think it's going to be anything other than a girl.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hello cmc, is there any way you can put your video on youtube and then post the link here on a private link, its quite easy to do. Do you have anymore pics from earlier at 12-13 weeks?


----------

